# mi juventud / juventudes de mis abuelas y yo



## AkronJen

I tried looking this up through forums.  I'm wondering if I am using "mi" and "yo" correctly in the sentences below.  

La juventud de mis abuelos era diferente que *mi* juventud. 

Las juventudes de mis abuelos y *yo* eran muy diferentes.  

La juventud de mis abuelos y la mía eran muy diferents (I think this would also be ok....) 

Any other wording issues in the above sentences?


----------



## LeySeca

AkronJen said:


> I tried looking this up through forums.  I'm wondering if I am using "mi" and "yo" correctly in the sentences below.
> 
> La juventud de mis abuelos era diferente que *mi* juventud.
> 
> Las juventudes de mis abuelos y *yo* eran muy diferentes.
> 
> La juventud de mis abuelos y la mía eran muy diferents (I think this would also be ok....)
> 
> Any other wording issues in the above sentences?




¡Hola! Quizás yo lo habría hecho así:

La juventud de mis abuelos era diferente que *mi* juventud. 

Las juventudes de mis abuelos y *la mía* eran muy diferentes. 

La juventud de mis abuelos y la mía eran muy diferentes.  

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

AkronJen said:


> I tried looking this up through forums.  I'm wondering if I am using "mi" and "yo" correctly in the sentences below.
> 
> La juventud de mis abuelos era diferente *a/de* *mi* juventud.
> 
> Las juventudes de mis abuelos y *yo* eran muy diferentes.  Me suena mal: no puedes comparar porque, aunque usas el plural, parece que tu juventud es la misma que la de tus abuelos, las juventudes _de mis abuelos y yo_.
> 
> La juventud de mis abuelos y la mía eran muy diferent*e*s (I think this would also be ok....)  Así es como yo lo diría.
> 
> Any other wording issues in the above sentences?



Espera más opiniones.

Un saludo


----------



## AkronJen

Pero está bien usar "yo" en la frases abajo....?

A.  Las juventudes de mis abuelos y yo eran muy diferentes?

B.   La juventud de mis abuelos y yo era muy diferente?  

Según lo que escribió usted arriba, me parece que es mejor referir a "la juventud" en singular en todas las frases.


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, me suena más idiomático: en mi opinión, en español tendemos a usar el singular en estos casos. Y, como digo más arriba, a pesar del plural parece que la juventud de tus abuelos y la tuya fueran la misma: _las juventudes *de mis abuelos y yo*_. En la última frase, en cambio, es obvio que hablas de dos cosas diferentes: la juventud de mis abuelos y *la mía* (mi juventud).

Un saludo


----------



## Peterdg

De acuerdo con Lurrezko.

No entiendo por qué Leyseca tacha de incorrecto "Las juventudes de mis abuelos y *la mía* eran muy diferentes."


----------



## Lurrezko

¿La tacha de incorrecta? Me sonaría más natural* la juventud de mis abuelos*, en singular, pero por lo demás me suena correcta.


----------



## KirkandRafer

De acuerdo con lo dicho por Peter y Lurrezko.

Dicho lo cual, ¿no se os hace extraño el uso del imperfecto en esas frasse? Se refiere a algo evidentemete finito; yo usaría el pretérito perfecto simple.


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko said:


> ¿La tacha de incorrecta? Me sonaría más natural* la juventud de mis abuelos*, en singular, pero por lo demás me suena correcta.


Sí, con eso estoy de acuerdo pero pone en negrita "la mía".


----------



## AkronJen

Gracias...entiendo esta explicación.  



Lurrezko said:


> Sí, me suena más idiomático: en mi opinión, en español tendemos a usar el singular en estos casos. Y, como digo más arriba, a pesar del plural parece que la juventud de tus abuelos y la tuya fueran la misma: _las juventudes *de mis abuelos y yo*_. En la última frase, en cambio, es obvio que hablas de dos cosas diferentes: la juventud de mis abuelos y *la mía* (mi juventud).
> 
> Un saludo


----------



## duvija

KirkandRafer said:


> De acuerdo con lo dicho por Peter y Lurrezko.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, ¿no se os hace extraño el uso del imperfecto en esas frasse? Se refiere a algo evidentemete finito; yo usaría el pretérito perfecto simple.



¡Eso! Estuve por mandar esa pregunta. Para mí es 'fue'.


----------



## AkronJen

Puede ser mejor el pretérito.  Pero mis estudiantes solamente han aprendido el imperfecto.  Mis dudas tienen que ver con frases especificas que ellos han escrito.  A veces leo sus frases enseguida....y después yo tengo dudas de cuál es correcto!!!!



KirkandRafer said:


> De acuerdo con lo dicho por Peter y Lurrezko.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, ¿no se os hace extraño el uso del imperfecto en esas frasse? Se refiere a algo evidentemete finito; yo usaría el pretérito perfecto simple.


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko said:


> Ese artículo es precisamente el que establece si se habla de una cosa o de dos:
> _
> La casa de mis abuelos y mía es muy bonita.
> La casa de mis abuelos y *la* mía son muy bonitas.
> 
> _¿_La casa de mis abuelos y yo, _para hablar de una sola casa, sería correcto? Ahora me quedo con la duda. ¿Qué decís?


"Los coches de los vecinos y el mío son todos de color rojo". No veo por qué habría un problema aquí (pero ya se hace tarde, lo sé).


KirkandRafer said:


> Dicho lo cual, ¿no se os hace extraño el uso del imperfecto en esas frasse? Se refiere a algo evidentemete finito; yo usaría el pretérito perfecto simple.





duvija said:


> ¡Eso! Estuve por mandar esa pregunta. Para mí es 'fue'.


Depende del contexto, amigos. Es una frase aislada, sin contexto: ¿Qué podemos decir?

Y no me pidáis que os ofrezca un contexto en el que quepa este imperfecto. Lurrezko es genial para inventar contextos en que quepa.

Jejeje 

Y ahora, voy a la cama.


----------



## Yondlivend

Lurrezko said:


> ¿_La casa de mis abuelos y yo, _para hablar de una sola casa, sería correcto? Ahora me quedo con la duda. ¿Qué decís?


En inglés "de mis abuelos y yo" sería literalmente "of my grandparents and I" o "of we," que no tiene sentido para mí.  _La casa de mis abuelos y mí _me parece más lógico porque "mis abuelos y mí" sigue la preposición "de."  

La casa de mis abuelos y mí 

Se usa el posesivo en vez de la construcción perifrástica con "de" si la persona a quien se refiere es claro por el contexto :

_Mi casa _es lo normal.
_La casa de mí_ - A lo mejor no es común.  Ni siquiera sé si es posible.  Pero seguramente no sería _la casa de yo. _

_La casa de mis abuelos _es correcto (y también _su casa_ cuando clarificación no es necesario).  Entonces si _La casa de mí _(mi casa) y _La casa de mis abuelos_ refieren a la misma casa, tendrá que ser _La casa de mis abuelos y mí,_ no?

No sé si me explico.  Honestly I had trouble just writing this very simple explanation.  I'd appreciate corrections if I made any mistakes.


----------



## Lurrezko

No, _la casa de mis abuelos y mí _no suena bien, *mí *no es un posesivo. Si acaso, _la casa de mis abuelos y mía_, que sí es un posesivo. Mi cuestión (que borré por no complicar el hilo pero ha resucitado) estriba en saber si diríamos _la casa de mis abuelos_ _y mía_ o _la casa de mis abuelos y yo_. Te aseguro que ambas me suenan bien, y no estoy seguro de si las dos son correctas o no porque quizá en mi cabeza se cruza mi otra lengua materna, el catalán. Otro ejemplo:

_Esta bicicleta es de mi hermano y yo.
Esta bicicleta es de mi hermano y mía.
_
Hay una solución fácil, claro: _Esta bicicleta es mía y de mi hermano_.

Un saludo


----------



## Julvenzor

*Yondlivend:*

"La casa de mis abuelos y *de* mí" A mis oídos la "de" es estrictamente necesaria para que sea gramatical.
"La casa de mis abuelos y mía" Sin dudas, ésta sería la opción más natural.

Creo, personalmente, que la confusión proviene de que en inglés no se emplean los posesivos pospuestos "my house", "the house of me" como sí se hace en español, *¿me equivoco?*

¡Saludos!


----------



## Lurrezko

Por eso borré mi mensaje, porque no es un tema fácil. _La casa de mis abuelos y de mí_ quizá sea gramatical, pero me suena a rayos. ¿_Esta casa es de mí?_ A ver qué dice Peter mañana, más descansado.

Un saludo


----------



## neal41

Lurrezko said:


> No, _la casa de mis abuelos y mí _no suena bien, *mí *no es un posesivo.



¿Es aceptable la siguiente oración?

La casa de mis abuelos y de mí es bonita


----------



## Yondlivend

I just thought that "de" essentially was acting on both of them, so it would be "de mis abuelos" and "de mí," in a sense, but with only one "de" since we're talking about one house which belongs to both of the groups in question.  The reason I thought this is because in an older thread I remember being uncertain about whether to repeat "de" or not in a sentence (This thread to be precise).  

Of course I wasn't certain of anything, I was just explaining my reasoning as to why it made sense to me.  In English you could say:

The house belongs to my grandparents and (to) me/The house belongs to us.

I mean, I would use the second sentence of the two you posted Lurrezko, but I thought that it might be possible to use "mí."  Apparently not.  I can't quite wrap my head around "de mi hermano y yo" though.



			
				Julvenzor said:
			
		

> Creo, personalmente, que la confusión proviene de que en inglés no se emplean los posesivos pospuestos "my house", "the house of me" como sí se hace en español, *¿me equivoco?*


We actually do use this, but not in the same way:
_Your _house is beautiful // That house _of yours_ is beautiful.  
_My _friend told me all about it // A friend _of mine_ told me all about it.

When we use "your/my" we don't use an article or anything similar (so it's never "a my friend" or "the my friend"), but we can use an article with the noun and add "of mine/yours/his/hers/ours/theirs" in certain circumstances.


----------



## KirkandRafer

neal41 said:


> ¿Es aceptable la siguiente oración?
> 
> La casa de mis abuelos y de mí es bonita


No sé si será aceptable gramaticalmente, pero suena francamente mal.

"La casa de mis abuelos y mía" es lo que yo diría, definitivamente.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Descartamos _la casa de mis abuelos y yo_?

Un saludo


----------



## KirkandRafer

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Descartamos _la casa de mis abuelos y yo_?
> 
> Un saludo



Por mi parte, sí. Un pronombre sujeto no me encaja ahí demasiado bien: no se entiende que la casa sea tuya, sino que parece que hay alguna relación entre esta y tú que no tiene que ver con la posesión. Leyendo eso, sin saber de que va el hilo, pensaría que me vas a hablar de cómo cazabas grillos en el patio de atrás de la casa de tus abuelos, o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues yo le encuentro sentido. En una hablamos de un objeto con dos poseedores (y usamos dos posesivos), mientras que en la otra con un posesivo basta:

La casa de mis abuelos y mía
La casa de mis abuelos y yo

Un saludo


----------



## KirkandRafer

Te pongo otro ejemplo muy casposo.

- La madre de José y yo.

¿Es mía la madre de José?


----------



## Lurrezko

Me voy a dormir.


----------



## Julvenzor

Yondlivend said:


> We actually do use this, but not in the same way:
> _Your _house is beautiful // That house _of yours_ is beautiful.
> _My _friend told me all about it // A friend _of mine_ told me all about it.
> 
> When we use "your/my" we don't use an article or anything similar (so it's never "a my friend" or "the my friend"), but we can use an article with the noun and add "of mine/yours/his/hers/ours/theirs" in certain circumstances.



Thank you, I meant in English you can use "my", "your", ect, or "of mine", "of yours", ect. But not directly (with no preposition) "_A friend mine_" or "_That house yours_" while in Spanish we do say "Un amigo mío" or "Esa casa tuya". Therefore both languages use possessives, but differently.

Cheers!


----------



## Yondlivend

Ah, I see.  I'm not sure when that became impossible in English, but it was probably early on.  I wasn't so much being influenced by the fact that English doesn't use possessives that way so much as by the fact that since "de" was there the only thing that I thought could follow it was "mí" and not "yo."

Anyway, I suppose I shouldn't have just made guesses based on what sounded "logical."   I'm sorry.  As I said earlier I would use "la casa de mis abuelos y mía" as you all have said but I thought that it _might _have been possible to say it another way, even if it did sound odd.


----------



## duvija

If it's one house where we all live:
Mi casa y la de mis abuelos (ambiguous. 1 or 2 houses). 
La casa de mis abuelos y mía (sounds fine to me)
La casa de mis abuelos y yo (sounds doubtful to my ears. It may be because it's normal 'la casa de mis abuelos/la casa de mis padres...' without adding ourselves as owners)


----------

